# problema emerge vmware-workstation

## brigante

continuando la mia lotta nell' avere una possibilita', (anche temporanea), per lavorare con macchine virtuali sulla mia gentoo box ho scaricato dal sito vmware la vmware-workstation, sia la full che l' altra.

ora portage mi chiede di piazzarla in distfile, ma all' installazione si blocca con l' accetazione della licenza di VMware-VIX...

questo l' output:

```
hacklab ~ # emerge app-emulation/vmware-workstation

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548 from unknown repo

 * VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.2-301548.x86_64.bundle RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Package:    app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

Unbundling /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/distdir/VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.2-301548.x86_64.bundle

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/work ...

 * Applying vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548-installer.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548

>>> Install vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/image/ category app-emulation

Module Patcher: patching file /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/temp/tmpp7eghE/.installer/1.9.2/vmware-vix.py

Module Patcher: patching file /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/temp/tmpp7eghE/.installer/3.1.2/vmware-player-app.py

Hunk #3 succeeded at 155 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 221 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 281 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 367 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 482 (offset 19 lines).

Module Patcher: patching file /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/temp/tmpp7eghE/.installer/7.1.2/vmware-workstation.py

Hunk #2 succeeded at 110 with fuzz 1.

Hunk #3 succeeded at 189 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 212 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 244 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 289 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 310 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 498 (offset 9 lines).

Module Patcher: patching file /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/temp/tmpp7eghE/.installer/7.1.2/vmware-workstation.py

Hunk #2 succeeded at 110 with fuzz 1.

Hunk #3 succeeded at 189 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 212 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 244 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 289 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 310 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 498 (offset 9 lines).

You must accept the VMware VIX API End User License Agreement to

continue.  Press Enter to proceed.

```

ora, quando vado a leggere la licenza non mi da' nessuna possibilita' di uscire ed accettarla...

```
VMware(R) Software Developer Kit (SDK) Agreement

VMware, Inc. ("VMware") provides this Software Developer Kit ("SDK") for VIX

Application Programming Interface ("VIX API") to you subject to the following

terms and conditions.  If you disagree with any of the following terms, then do

not use this SDK.

1.  This SDK contains a variety of materials, including but not limited to,

interface definitions, documentation, Redistributable Code and Sample Code

regarding programming interfaces to one or more VMware products as referenced

in such materials ("VMware Software").  This SDK is intended to serve as a

guide for writing programs to interact with the VMware Software. For the

purpose of this Agreement, "Sample Code" means sample software in source code

format designated as "Sample Code" in the SDK documentation, and

"Redistributable Code" means object code files designated as "Redistributable

Code" in the SDK documentation.

2.  Subject to the restrictions below, you may download and make a reasonable

number of copies of the SDK contents for your personal use solely for the

purpose of creating software that communicates with VMware Software ("Developer

Software").   You agree to defend, indemnify and hold harmless VMware, and any

of its directors, officers, employees, affiliates or agents, from and against

any and all claims, losses, damages, liabilities and other expenses (including

reasonable attorneys' fees), arising from your modification and distribution of

the Sample Code, distribution of Redistributable Code or breach of this SDK

Terms and Conditions.

3.  Restrictions:  You may create and distribute Developer Software based on

the Sample Code and Redistributable Code, provided that (1) you do not use the

SDK to design or develop anything other than Developer Software; (2) you do not

modify, create derivative works of, reverse engineer, reverse compile, or

disassemble the Redistribution Code, except that you may modify and create

derivative works of the Sample Code in connection with Developer Software; (3)

--More--  

q

Q

yes

```

dopo il " --More-- " non posso uscire se non con il CTRL+C ma a questo punto mi blocca l' installazione...

qualcuno c'e' gia' capitato ?

grazie  a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *brigante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dopo il " --More-- " non posso uscire se non con il CTRL+C ma a questo punto mi blocca l' installazione...
> 
> 

 

Domanda sciocca: hai provato a premere la barra spaziatrice quando ti appare il --More-- per finire di leggere la licenza?

----------

## brigante

si sembra assurda come cosa ma non e' come l' output di un   less file o un cat file | more

se premo la barra praticamente il cursore va a destra, come se  fossi in una sessione nano, solo ovviamente al CTRL+X non mi fa uscire, (e nemmeno al :q - che sarebbe per VIM).

thx =)

----------

## cloc3

bisognerebbe capire qual è pager che stai usando.

io, per esempio, imposto vi :

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ env|grep PAGER

PAGER=/usr/bin/vi

```

e quindi esco con i due punti.

se avessi less, dovrei fare con il semplice q.

se nessuno dei due sistemi ti funziona, usa il tipico workaround gentoista:

overlay locale con check_license commentato.

 :Smile: 

----------

## brigante

grazie cloc3

il problema e' che il PAGER e' settato su less, ma non worka.

il check_license lo trovo solo in enviroenment [-->editato]

scusate se mi permetto un OT:

ho fatto l' --unmerge -C di vmware-server ora che sto provando ad installare la workstation, (ammesso che ci riesca nei 30gg prestabiliti...), come poso fare per togliere tutti i servizi / file / directory che ormai appartengono solo alla server e non alla workstation ?

grazie =)

----------

